# Replacing halogen bulbs with LEDs



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

4000K is pretty white. They may not like it. 

The 2900K is yellow and makes your face look quite nice.

I vote no for a beauty salon. You want the clients to look nice in the mirror. Maybe you can get a lower K replacement.


----------



## Abdomen (Nov 18, 2013)

I see, 

Is it also important to find LED with lumen intensity close to 2200 lm??

Thanks for the quick answer


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this for a track light head?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like a fun place.....a saloon that cuts your hair at the same time?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Abdomen said:


> I see,
> 
> Is it also important to find LED with lumen intensity close to 2200 lm??
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer


Yes, for sure. Otherwise they won't have enough/same light. Higher lumen output might very well be acceptable tho.


----------



## Abdomen (Nov 18, 2013)

Meanwhile i found this model, has some comparison values
http://acculamp.acuitybrands.com/Files/ALSP30_Acculamp_S-series.pdf


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Color temp is ok (2800K). 

Lumens are way down. We have that problem in Canada too. Dirt bag manufacturers say the bulb replaces 60 watt or something yet it puts out half the light.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

In my opinion, it's not that LEDs aren't as bright or aren't an accurate replacement for halogen. They obviously don't have nearly the same color rendition. The real problem is that they don't seem to project light at all. Sure, if you look at the bulb, they're much bright and more intense than halogen, but by the time the light reaches the floor, even at eight feet, the lighting is nonexistent. LEDs are certainly more efficient, but if you factor in the light lost, is efficiency worth the loss in effectiveness? I for one don't think so, LEDs just aren't ready yet.


----------



## Abdomen (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback:

The model i want to replace it's this one:
http://www.osram.com/osram_com/products/lamps/halogen-lamps/osram-halopar/osram-halopar-30/index.jsp

It informs color 2900 k(warm white) and useful luminious at 90º of 650 lm

Which means that at 30º and 2 meters distance, it will be less than 650 lm

I found this LED:
http://megamanlighting.com/led-ligh...flector/products/item/par38-15w-e27-30d-2800k

Which has 2800k color and 550 lm at 2 meter distance using 30º. So i presume, in terms of light intensity, this LED can provide the same (or more) amount of light than the previous halogen.

Other issue i find, is that this lamp is used in a saloon and would the LED provide the same color or it is better to choose a cold white(4000k) LED, to be sure to obtain a bright white color.

Thanks,


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No, you want the 2800K light. This makes a person look like the cats ass. All warm and fuzzy.

That's why bars, lounges, pubs, etc. use a warm white (yellowish) light. That's so the babe in front of you looks like a sweetheart till the next morning when the sun hits her. Or maybe it's the booze.

White light has its place... parking lot lighting, on cars, office environments, etc. People-places and mirrors really want a softer light.

^^ My opinion.


----------



## Abdomen (Nov 18, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the tip 

I guess now i have everything i need to replace the halogen bulbs

Thanks for the time and patience

Cheers


----------

